# Mtck



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any of you that ordered units ,how long was your wait.?Getting another trailer and I'm getting nervous....Thanks,Jim


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow ,nobody ever had anything ordered from them?Jim


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

jd6400 said:


> Any of you that ordered units ,how long was your wait.?Getting another trailer and I'm getting nervous....Thanks,Jim


I ordered a two hole top storage from MTCK back in 2007.It took about 3 to 4 months before I got the box shipped but,they were also moving from the location they were at a the time to I think the location they are at now.I ended up selling that box in 2008 & just re bought it back a month ago.Great box and it stills looks like new after a good cleaning!.............didn't realize this was posted awhile back.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks,sposed to be done next week.That will make 4 mths....seems to be the norm.Jim


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

I have 2 buddies who've ordered products from mtck. (3 hole box, 12 hole trailer). Both in the last year or so. Both were around 2 to 3 months later than promised, both weren't overly pleased with customer service and quality of product when they received it. The trailer has since been sold in order to order another make. I hope your experience is better.


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

Let us know when you get it and if you're pleased with it.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Client picked my trailer up and deliver his dog.They stayed open for him to pick it up sat..I thought this was above and beyond.Workmanship was also above and beyond what I expected.Very happy with everything.I recommend them highly.Jim


----------

